
No More Fake News to Sway Your Views as 'Pants-On-Fire' Detector Comes to Rescue - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2017/01/09/no-more-fake-news-to-sway-your-views-as-the-pants-on-fire-detector-comes-to-the-rescue/
======
DoodleBuggy
> "Experts estimate that in about two years, we'll have a perfect 'symbiotic'
> relationship - human judgment and AI/machine learning capabilities will be
> protecting us from blatant lies and untruths."

LOL, that's generous. I strongly suspect bias and ideology will continue to
determine what facts people accept in their own version of reality.

